# T-mobile TT bikes



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone know what wheels T-mobile was using on the TT bikes? In addition, why would they choose the 4 spoke rear over a disc?


----------



## Tri_Rich (Aug 13, 2003)

Softrider said:


> Does anyone know what wheels T-mobile was using on the TT bikes? In addition, why would they choose the 4 spoke rear over a disc?


The wheels are Xentis (or similar name) As to why the 4 spoke, I can only guess they felt the wind was going to affect the discs too much. They were apparently the only ones who felt this way though.


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Ullrich used the same combo in TT's earlier in the year, as well as the prologue. I think they've decided against disks in all instances. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/jun04/tourdesuisse04/stage9/image19.jpg


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*solid discs*

lose aero advantage in any cross wind. those bikes are those custom German rigs (can't remember the guys name right now) whose built for Jan for years. They come in exactly at the minimum weight 14.96 lb and cost about $1000 US per pound.


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Walser is the maker you're thinking of, but I'm pretty sure that's a Giant in that picture.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*maybe and thanx*

but he (Jan) rode a Walser w/ Bianchi paint last year. He's the guy who developed the narrower BB USPS copped this year. (if memory serves me right)


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Yep. And I think Armstrong didn't like the narrow BB bike. Anyone know if that's correct?


----------



## jay75ho (Jan 2, 2003)

Ulrich rides a Walser w/ Giant paint job. Lance is riding lan updated model of last year's rig but he tossed the narrower BB.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think the aero advantage of the narrow BB*

is negated by it 'feeling' less powerful or weird to the rider. these guys are so sensitive to their bikes they probably feel that diff. and it affects them mentally and slows them down.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Giant, not Walser*



jay75ho said:


> Ulrich rides a Walser w/ Giant paint job.


*This TCR Timetrial shown on the Giant site sure looks like the exact same bike that Ullrich and the rest of the team are riding, except for the wheels. The front caliper is behind the fork, the head tube uses Giants aero wedge, and the internal cable routing matches.*
https://www.giant-bicycle.com/GiantBikes.htm#

<img src="https://www.giant-bicycle.com/images/_upload_uk/TDFimages/Giant-TimeTrial-T-Mobile.jpg">

<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/jun04/tourdesuisse04/stage9/image19.jpg">


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

Ullrich started using the Walser in 2003 while with Bianchi.
In 2004 - Ullrich rode the Walser with Giant paintjob for the TdF and Olympics.

In 2005 - Giant made a new TT frame for Ullrich, Vino and Steinhauser also used one in the first ITT and TTT in the TdF (Vino went with an custom alum for lighter weight in the last ITT).

The rest of the Tmobile team is still on the TT composite frame Giant first rolled out in 2003..


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*LA used the same in Stage 20..*



Softrider said:


> Does anyone know what wheels T-mobile was using on the TT bikes? In addition, why would they choose the 4 spoke rear over a disc?



the 3,4-spoke is due to winds. have you ever tried to control a disk in a crosswind? like holding up a sheet of plywood...


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

bahueh said:


> the 3,4-spoke is due to winds. have you ever tried to control a disk in a crosswind? like holding up a sheet of plywood...


Actually, I have. 20-25 mph with higher gusts. The rear disk isn't much of a problem. The front end is where more of the problem comes from. Given how much faster a disk is than even a trispoke and that the advantage increases as wind speed and yaw angle increase, it makes more sense to use a disk in heavy crosswinds not less. Given how many other riders rode a disk without control problems, I seriously question if this was Discover'y reason.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't remember the course all that well, but I think that it wasn't very straight. If there were a lot of places where you have to accelerate, a relatively heavy disc wheel would be a disadvantage to a composite spoked wheel.

Chris


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

ctxcrossx said:


> I don't remember the course all that well, but I think that it wasn't very straight. If there were a lot of places where you have to accelerate, a relatively heavy disc wheel would be a disadvantage to a composite spoked wheel.


Accelerations only matter if they are preceded by braking sections, and even then the effect is miniscule.
http://www.biketechreview.com/archive/wheel_theory.htm


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Disk do work better in a cross wind, BUT only to a certain point. Just like with the wing of an airplane, at a certain point the disk can 'stall' and after that it's no longer fast than a three spoke. Also remember that Disco is using a flat disk so more than likely it would stall at an even smaller angle of attack(angle between the disk and the 'Relative Wind') than a lense shaped disk.


----------

